# Gesucht: Echtzeit Aufbau Strategie Spiel



## taks (21. November 2014)

Hallo

Da die kalte Jahreszeit naht, suche ich etwas wo mich vor den PC bannt.

Gesucht ist ein Echtzeit Aufbau Strategie Spiel.
Sowas wie: Age Of Empires I*I*, Empire Earth I, Siedler 4, Anno, Banished, Dune 2000, Warcraft 3

- Die neuen Age Of Empires, Empire Earth, Siedler und Anno Titel sagen mir aber nicht mehr zu.
- Starcraft, C&C und Civilisation sagt mir auch irgendwie nicht zu.
- Auch sollte es eine möglichst hohe bis keine Einheitenbegrenzung haben. 
- Gewünscht wäre ein Spiel welches auf ein Kampfmodul hat, z.B. Banished wird mit der Zeit etwas einseitig.
- In welchem Zeitalter es spielt ist eigentlich egal.
- Grafik ist mir auch nicht so wichtig.


Vorschläge?


----------



## ColorMe (21. November 2014)

Good old Age of Empires II. 
Für mich bis heute das beste Strategiespiel. Hätten die das Game mit der Age of Empires Online Grafik gebracht, hätte ich mir sogar nochmal die HD-Version gekauft.


----------



## der-sack88 (21. November 2014)

"Große" Spiele in die Richtung gibts ja garnicht mehr.

Und die, die mir da auf Anhieb einfallen, hast du schon genannt.
Vielleicht sind noch Age of Mythology und Rise of Nations was für dich, die sind ja auch gerade wie AoE2 neu aufgelegt worde. Ich bevorzuge zwar den Nachfolger, Rise of Legends (das beste RTS aller Zeiten), aber das bewegt sich von dem Gameplay der genannten Spiele vielleicht zu sehr weg.


----------



## megaSPEED89 (21. November 2014)

Cossacks European Wars, Cossacks the Art of War und Cossacks Back to War oder auch die Ameriacan Conquest und American Conquest Fight Back. Gibts alle 5 zusammen in einem Pack für wenig Geld und bei allen Spielen kann man bis zu 16.000 Einheiten produzieren.

Edit: Auch Popolous III The Beginning und die Erweiterung dürfen hier nicht fehlen oder auch Pharao + Kleopatra und Zeus... Oder Kingdom under Fire und Armies of Exigo. Hm... Three Kingdoms im Jahr des Drachen, Battle Realms. Gibt soviele saugeile alte Games. Habe geestern mal wieder Siedler 4 Gold angefangen. ^^

Edit2: Stronghold und Stronghold Crusader.


----------



## SimRo (21. November 2014)

wollte das selbe wie megaSPEED89 schreiben


----------



## megaSPEED89 (21. November 2014)

Am besten probierste dich an Cossacks bzw. American Conquest, das fesselt dich bis in den Frühling hinein. ^^ Trifft auch am ehesten das was du suchst.

http://www.amazon.de/UIG-Explosive-...=UTF8&qid=1416570248&sr=8-1&keywords=cossacks
http://www.amazon.de/Explosive-American-Conquest-Anthology-PC/dp/B0071X8KKG/ref=pd_bxgy_vg_img_y

Edit: Die Grafikbugs die unter Win7 auftauchen kannst du beheben in dem du die explore.exe schließt und nach dem spielen wieder startest.


----------



## taks (21. November 2014)

Danke für die vielen Tipps 
Also was ich Suche ist ein Spiel mit Aufbau. Nur Einheiten rum schicken ist mir zu langweilig 
Und es darf ruhig etwas neueres sein ^^

- Kingdom under Fire: Kein Aufbau?!
- Cossacks: Kein Aufbau?!
- American Conquest: Sieht ganz interessant aus, aber das gleiche wie AoE2?
- Popolous III: Mochte das I schon nicht ^^
- Age of Mythology: Sieht ganz interessant aus, aber das gleiche wie AoE2?
- Rise of Nations:  Sieht ganz interessant aus, aber das gleiche wie AoE2?
- Rise of Legends: Sieht ganz Interessant aus 
- Pharao + Kleopatra: Ist ja noch älter als Dune 2000 -.-
- Armies of Exigo: Sieht ganz interessant aus, aber das gleiche wie AoE2?
- Three Kingdoms im Jahr des Drachen: Gefällt mir einfach nicht ^^
- Battle Realms: Sieht ganz Interessant aus 
- Stronghold Crusader: Sieht ganz Interessant aus


----------



## Nightslaver (21. November 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Vorschläge?


 
Versuch es mal mit "*Supreme Commander 1: Forged Alliance*".
Das verfügt über einen relativ interessanten Aufbaupart wo Gebäude wenn man sie in bestimmten Kombinationen zusammen baut sich Boni bei Herstellung von Einheiten und der Produktion von Ressourcen geben.
Beim Kampfpart bietet auch viele Möglichkeiten sich zu verteidigen und den Gegner anzugehen, Taktik und Strategie sind dabei recht wichtig da man faktisch alles was man sich ersinnt auch kontern kann. Wobei im Kampfsystem wohl grade denn Experimentaleinheiten der 4 Fraktionen eine besondere Rolle beikommt. Ansonsten haben die Einheiten und die Art der Einheitenführung schon ein paar Anleihen aus Dune 2000, C&C Tiberium Sun, C&C Generals usw. 
Zuletzt kann man im Skrimish Mode auch ein absurd hohes Einheitenlimit einstellen. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supreme_Commander

Ansonsten, schon zimlich alt und evt hast es ja auch schon gespielt, würde mir noch "*Earth 2150*" einfallen, "*Knights and Merchants*" kannst du dir auch mal anschauen, das geht schon stärker in die Richtung von die "Siedler 4".


----------



## der-sack88 (21. November 2014)

Übrigens: Battle Realms ist grade bei gog im Angebot. Habs gestern auch da gekauft, hatte es nie gespielt, aber schon viel gutes von gehört.

Battle Realms + Winter of the Wolf

Da kann man wohl wenig falsch machen.


----------



## Diaflolo97 (21. November 2014)

Starcraft II + Addons?


----------



## drunkn_master (21. November 2014)

Kann dir da nur einen alten Klassiker empfehlen der mittlerweile F2P ist.

*Warzone 2100*

Wurde von einer kleinen Gruppe Fans aufgefrischt und kompatibel zu allen Windows Versionen gemacht.

Runterladen, entpacken, starten, Spaß haben 

Ist leider nichts neues aber ich lass das einfach mal so hier.


----------



## ShaderL (29. Dezember 2014)

Hallo erst mal,

ich kann dir ein Spiel empfeheln was bestimmt deine Kriterien erfüllen dürfte es nennt sich Planetary Annihilation. 

Es ist in der Zukunft angesiedelt, man kämpft in einem Sonnensystem mit verschiedenen Planeten mit bis zu 10 Spielern. Bald vielleicht sogar mit 40 Spielen wenn sie es rein Patchen.
Zu Beginn startet man auf einem Planeten und muss sich erst mal aufbauen, da man sehr wahrscheinlich nicht alleine auf diesem Planeten ist sonder mit einer andere Fraktionen.

Ein großer Vorteil an Planetary Annihiltion ist, dass es kein Einheiten Limit gibt, man kann also so viel bauen wie man will.

Desweiteren muss man sich geschickt aufbauen, auf einem Planeten, da man sonst vielleicht Einheiten übersieht die es geschafft haben sich an deiner Verteidigung vorbei zu schleichen.

Es gibt einen Menge an Gebäuden und Einheiten die man bauen kann, so das für jeden eine passende Taktik existiert wie er sich aufbaut und kämpft.

Falls du noch weiter Infos brauchst zu Planetary Annihilation dann stell sie mir einfach
Hoffe ich konnte dir bei deiner Kaufentscheidung weiterhelfen.


----------



## GusTarballs (25. März 2015)

Wie wär es denn mit Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion? 
Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion for PC Reviews - Metacritic
Sins of a Solar Empire â€“ Wikipedia


----------



## Gripschi (25. März 2015)

Grad Sins mit Mods kann genial sein.

Meridian New World ist auch ganz nett.


----------

